# Garmin Astro/Alpha



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

I've used a Tri-Tronics Pro 500/550 for almost 20 years (I'm on my Gen III). I have a new one I just bought two years ago and have multiple collars for it.

I was about to by a Garmin Astro (tracking only) to both track the dogs and I can also use it as a standalone GPS while doing non-dog related stuff. Then I thought maybe I should get a Alpha (tracking AND e-collar) so that I don't have to carry two devices and the dogs don't have to wear two collars (three if you count their ID collar). 

After, watching a Steve Snell video, one downside is he said the menus for changing stim levels and type on the Alpha are a little clunky vs the dials, and buttons I'm used to on the Tri-Tronics Pro 550. It looks like they are highly configurable, but harder to switch up on the fly.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Changing stimulus levels and switching dogs is a pain on the Alpha. I am looking forward to Dogtra's new collar coming that has GPS that will use an App on your phone for the map. Should see more info soon on it.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Changing stimulus levels and switching dogs is a pain on the Alpha. I am looking forward to Dogtra's new collar coming that has GPS that will use an App on your phone for the map. Should see more info soon on it.


That's what I was afraid of. For me, the GPS would be a nice addition for those times when the dog get's out of sight for too long a time to be comfortable (and then also as a standalone GPS since my current one is a Gamin eTrex from 2002).

Hunting I would use the stim far more than the tracking and I love the Pro 550 controls layout. I can stim my two dogs, from the unit on my belt without looking (and with gloves on) since I've done it for so long.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

MNGunner said:


> That's what I was afraid of. For me, the GPS would be a nice addition for those times when the dog get's out of sight for too long a time to be comfortable (and then also as a standalone GPS since my current one is a Gamin eTrex from 2002).
> 
> Hunting I would use the stim far more than the tracking and I love the Pro 550 controls layout. I can stim my two dogs, from the unit on my belt without looking (and with gloves on) since I've done it for so long.


I have an Alpha and a 550. For training I prefer the 550, for hunting hands down the Alpha. I have both dogs on the same Alpha screen and each is assigned to a different button. The stimulation is set to the level each dog will normally respond and left there. The transmitter is attached to my strap vest near my left shoulder and I can chose which ever dog without looking at the buttons. If working only one dog you can configure the screen to one dog. 

The training buttons can be setup for three dogs on one screen but limited to only one training mode per dog (continuous, momentary, tone, or vibration). If more than three dogs are on the ground then you would need to add another page (hounds hunters). If the dogs are trained I'm not sure why you would be using the stimulation far more than the gps.

cr


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Coveyrise64 said:


> I have an Alpha and a 550. For training I prefer the 550, for hunting hands down the Alpha. I have both dogs on the same Alpha screen and each is assigned to a different button. The stimulation is set to the level each dog will normally respond and left there. The transmitter is attached to my strap vest near my left shoulder and I can chose which ever dog without looking at the buttons. If working only one dog you can configure the screen to one dog.
> 
> The training buttons can be setup for three dogs on one screen but limited to only one training mode per dog (continuous, momentary, tone, or vibration). If more than three dogs are on the ground then you would need to add another page (hounds hunters). If the dogs are trained I'm not sure why you would be using the stimulation far more than the gps.
> 
> cr


Thanks for the reply. 

I use the stim far more than the GPS because in my decades of hunting, I can only count a couple of times where I thought I lost a dog and got really nervous, but there were far more times when the dogs needed gentle reminders using stim/tone--same reason why anyone uses a e-collar while hunting with highly trained dogs. 

I'm really only interested in the tracking feature for that rare occurrence I thought I lost a dog (or caught in a beaver trap, injured etc and couldn't come back). I also like the idea of having a stand alone GPS since my current one is way out of date (for boating, hiking, etc. without dogs). Maybe going forward I would use the GPS tracking feature more than I think because I don't know what I'm missing (e.g. maybe I would use it even when I know they are not lost and just want to know exactly where they are in tall brush).

On my Pro 550, I'm able to select my one of my dogs without looking (click switch up or down), stim (or tone) at three levels using current dial setting (always set at the lowest level for me) and then turn up the power knob a notch if they don't respond (all while wearing gloves and staring at the dogs in the field). Would I be able to do something like that easily on the Alpha? Can I program the 3 buttons like they are on the Pro 550 and then easily toggle between dogs?

Thanks!!


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

MNGunner said:


> ...On my Pro 550, I'm able to select my one of my dogs without looking (click switch up or down), stim (or tone) at three levels using current dial setting (always set at the lowest level for me) and then turn up the power knob a notch if they don't respond (all while wearing gloves and staring at the dogs in the field). Would I be able to do something like that easily on the Alpha? Can I program the 3 buttons like they are on the Pro 550 and then easily toggle between dogs?


The buttons can be configured like the Pro550, the draw back is there are no switches to change dogs or dials to increase intensity. Because it is a touch screen you have to flip pages to change dogs. To increase intensity you will have to select the mode and increase/decrease by using the +/- from the screen. For one dog you could configure the right button for a low level intensity, the middle button for tone, and the left button for a higher level of stimulation. Configure the next page for the other dog and appropriate levels. Then it would only be a matter of flipping pages to select the dog. The downside is you would have to be looking at the transmitter screen. I use the quick disconnect on my vest for that reason with a lanyard attached to the bottom as backup.

I don't use the LMH button setup like the Pro550. If the dogs have been collar conditioned I know about what level it takes to get a response and set the Linear function of the Alpha to that level. If you want or need to go higher then use the left button set for the higher level. Mine is set for one page: the left button is Dog1 Continuous, the middle button is Dog1 tone, and the right button is Dog2 Continuous. If I want to use the middle button for Dog2 tone I have to look at the screen and change to color designation to dog2. If you know your dogs you should be able to come up with something that will work. The Alpha setup is pretty flexible just not very user friendly for training.

cr


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

MNGunner said:


> I've used a Tri-Tronics Pro 500/550 for almost 20 years (I'm on my Gen III). I have a new one I just bought two years ago and have multiple collars for it.
> 
> I was about to by a Garmin Astro (tracking only) to both track the dogs and I can also use it as a standalone GPS while doing non-dog related stuff. Then I thought maybe I should get a Alpha (tracking AND e-collar) so that I don't have to carry two devices and the dogs don't have to wear two collars (three if you count their ID collar).
> 
> ...


On a retriever, I guess the combo units are OK.

As for pointers, you can't field trial with a combo unit so you'll be buying a standalone GPS regardless. Also for multiple dogs or a dog with multiple ecollars (eg neck and belly), the standalone ecollars are almost a must. It like the difference in performance from a Toyota corolla to a Ferrari.


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Coveyrise64 said:


> The buttons can be configured like the Pro550, the draw back is there are no switches to change dogs or dials to increase intensity. Because it is a touch screen you have to flip pages to change dogs. To increase intensity you will have to select the mode and increase/decrease by using the +/- from the screen. For one dog you could configure the right button for a low level intensity, the middle button for tone, and the left button for a higher level of stimulation. Configure the next page for the other dog and appropriate levels. Then it would only be a matter of flipping pages to select the dog. The downside is you would have to be looking at the transmitter screen. I use the quick disconnect on my vest for that reason with a lanyard attached to the bottom as backup.
> 
> I don't use the LMH button setup like the Pro550. If the dogs have been collar conditioned I know about what level it takes to get a response and set the Linear function of the Alpha to that level. If you want or need to go higher then use the left button set for the higher level. Mine is set for one page: the left button is Dog1 Continuous, the middle button is Dog1 tone, and the right button is Dog2 Continuous. If I want to use the middle button for Dog2 tone I have to look at the screen and change to color designation to dog2. If you know your dogs you should be able to come up with something that will work. The Alpha setup is pretty flexible just not very user friendly for training.
> 
> cr



Thanks so much for your help. It's especially great since you have both units. 

It sounds like I could mimic the behavior of how I use my Pro 550 (or pretty darn close to it). Most of the time I tone the dog, then do a cont stim at dial level 1 (sometimes using LMH buttons) and then if that doesn't work I go higher, but honestly most of my dogs I've never had to go beyond level 2 (I had one more stubborn male a few years ago). I think it would just take some getting used to touch screens instead of switches to go between dogs (and I only ever hunt with two dogs out at the most at one time). I'm going to watch some of the Garmin videos and see if I can play with one of these at Cabelas to get a feel for it.

How is the touch screen with insulated gloves on? Also, I'm assuming I could just use this as a standalone GPS by simply unscrewing the radio antenna (the longer one that talks to the collar not the satellites), is that true?

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

MNGunner said:


> ....How is the touch screen with insulated gloves on? Also, I'm assuming I could just use this as a standalone GPS by simply unscrewing the radio antenna (the longer one that talks to the collar not the satellites), is that true?


I mostly use a light leather glove and on occasion an insulated one. The unit works with either. With heavy insulated it might the hard to feel the buttons or you might fat finger the touch screen. I'm sure you can find a fingerless mitten or such that would work. As for the gps it can be used as a stand alone unit. I'd leave the short antenna in place. Not needed for the gps but might protect the connector. I thought at one time I'd seen a rubber cap if you wanted to remove the antenna. 

cr


----------



## MNGunner (Nov 13, 2012)

Coveyrise64 said:


> I mostly use a light leather glove and on occasion an insulated one. The unit works with either. With heavy insulated it might the hard to feel the buttons or you might fat finger the touch screen. I'm sure you can find a fingerless mitten or such that would work. As for the gps it can be used as a stand alone unit. I'd leave the short antenna in place. Not needed for the gps but might protect the connector. I thought at one time I'd seen a rubber cap if you wanted to remove the antenna.
> 
> cr


Thanks, CR


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

I use an Astro to track while hunting. I also use either a Dogtra Edge or TT Pro for an e-collar while hunting. I don't like having everything on one system in case a system fails. I only use the e-collar for training, no need to track. On numerous occasions in the field I have lost track of my pointer, checked the gps and on point. Before the gps, I would have used stim thinking the dog was not listening. I won't hunt anymore without gps.


----------

